# are we getting fishing ice this year?



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

I've got trees starting to bud out. May even have to mow the grass this weekend.:yikes:


----------



## redneckmi2 (Jan 3, 2010)

CodySedlar said:


> i atleast wanted to go ice fishing a few times b4 i die in 2012.
> 
> hehe


Thanks for lightening the mood and removing the edge a little. Wait, maybe all this warm weather is caused by hell leaking its way through the surface on its way to destroy the planet.


----------



## SCOUTER (Jun 12, 2009)

May have to sell the ice fishing gear to be able to put gas in the boat.:yikes:


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

raisinrat said:


> i know a few guys that where ice fishing out your way yesterday.


where???????


----------



## ChanceGall (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep it hit 52 today by my house. The 10 day forecast does look good, but this next few days are going to get rid of that inch and a half we have picked up these last few days.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I hear ya accuweather is a joke. Oh and to all ditching their gear pm me i can offer a really low price for it i got cash.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

NOT TO WORRY........
THE ICE WILL COME........

I hope:sad:

Dave


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I will agree that its driving me nuts not being on the hard water... But dont worry, we will be on the ice sooner or later, its just gonna be a shorter season than the past few.. Until then hit the open water and catch some fish.. It helps... Trust me..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Fred Bear said:


> where???????


I wasn't told the lake but I hear onstead area and little north


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

5-6 years ago we had open water pretty much the entire month of January...we will have ice. I'm leaving for Georgia in a hour I'll be stuck down there for 3 weeks if there isn't good ice down here I'm heading north.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

The same people cheering about the above normal temps, will be saying "Its terrible how all the lakes are so low this summer".


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Its depressing, have all the stuff ready to go. I dont see me fishing any of the big water this year unless something happens SOON and FAST. Probably only inland lakes and such this year. O'well never catch a thing on big water anywase :lol:


----------



## DBV (Jan 11, 2010)

I am starting to doubt it. Everytime they say it is going to get really cold, the forecast changes back to warmer than normal. Sad - you look so forward to ice fishing season and then it may not happen. No ice fishing, skiing, skating - nothing! Sure hope next winter is not like this....


----------

